# Deck Skirting ideas



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It sounds plausible to me.

I have never seen it used that way, but have seen it used as temporary walls to divide semi-private spaces in mixed gender juvenile campus settings. 

Framed with a taut fabric sandwiched between the inner and outer stile and rail. 

Then screwed to poles to separate the X's from the Y's, after dark. 

It was effective, and you can get it in different colors and patterns, so it will blend well with your exterior. 


ED


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, i think it could look quit good, if done right.
lets see pics of your deck.


----------



## Hawkdriver (Feb 8, 2016)

Gimme a few days I'm not home right now but I would like opinion on color and frame color as well. Check back in a few


----------



## Hawkdriver (Feb 8, 2016)

Here are a few pics. Let me know your thoughts I still like the privacy screen idea but am not totally sold yet. The high end of the deck us just shy if 6 ft. I'm leaning towards a white frame with black screen but am concerned that would be too much white. My other option is I have leftover pt to frame and stain the color of the stairs but I think that will not look right. Let me know your ideas. Lastly my next concern is cutting and fraying of this fabric. So any ideas on attachment and or hardware to attach to frame I'd appreciate.


----------

